# Polaroid Question.



## justy (Dec 8, 2006)

I just decided to try out making a pinhole polaroid and i have a question about polaroid film. It seems that the way I made mine the film will only eject if i take out the film and put it back in, like when you put in a fresh pack and the black card gets ejected, same thing happens with the film. However when I take the film out will all the other film be exposed and ruined? I dont feel like spending 25 dollars to find out maybe someone knows. Any help would be wonderful, thanks.


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2006)

If you're using a film pack, then the black card which protects the film is indeed ejected at the start when you load the pack. You don't mention what camera you're using, so I'm guessing it's a model that takes a 600 type of film pack. I'm no pinhole expert, but without putting the entire camera in a changing bag to pull out exposed prints one by one, you would indeed expose all the film and ruin it. 

Someone with more experience might weigh in here.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 8, 2006)

just the one up gets exposed.  the film back protects the next one down but yours is ruined so black bag it.  I make these all the time what have you done that it wont remove just one sheet at a time.


----------



## justy (Dec 8, 2006)

i had to remove the shutter or else i couldnt have my own exposure time. But now the photo wont eject on its own. So i have to remove and reinsert the cartridge. its a polaroid spirit camera.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 8, 2006)

so much for the advice I gave you forget it.  but it is still true you need to black bag it.  How to you get the goop spread


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2006)

Exactly, the problem with treating pack film like it's sheet film is that you have to eject it through the rollers of the camera to break the dye pods. Otherwise there will be no development.

If there is such a thing as a pinhole camera with a Polaroid back, then you'd be in business.  But I'm not sure instant film is made for pinhole exposures. All instant films have to pass through something to evenly break and distribute the dye pods. They are not made for individual tray development. Again, I know next to nothing about pinhole photography, but I'm not sure your setup will work. ?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 8, 2006)

I've made upwards of a hundred of the pull apart kind.  

Those that he is talking about I would have to drill a hole through the shutter I think.  open the cover over the hole to expose the film, then trip the shutter (after the lens is covered) to activate the eject circuit.  I dont see any reason that wouldnt work.  A high speed drill to make the first hole then attach a pinhole over it.  Im gonna have to look into that next time I see a polaroid like that laying about somewhere.


----------



## justy (Dec 9, 2006)

You have to break the shutter if you want to have your own exposure times. I tried it without breaking the shutter and it just spit out all 10 shots. So I feel like I have it in working order as long as I use a black bag to keep reinserting the cartidge after every shot, I will go pick up some film this week and post some pics up if they work.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 9, 2006)

Still curious how you spread the goop if the camera wont spit out a single shot at a time....

So a high speed drill wouldn't just put a hole in the shutter but leave it still able to open.  that's interesting I won't waste my time trying that then.  If you give up on that I can tell you how to rig a pinhole on one of those plastic peel apart cameras those are my favorite,


----------



## justy (Dec 10, 2006)

there is no goop on the camera I am using its a Polaroid Spirit.


----------



## justy (Dec 11, 2006)

this is one picture that came out by accident, this was before I removed the shutter and was just seeing if it worked. It shot out 3 pictures (thats all that was left in the catridge) at the same time and this one was the one that got exposed with the pinhole. It is of my cat, she was sleeping then got scared and stood up real fast, you can kind of see that. I really love the colors though. I am buying film tommorow to try this out for real. look back for more pictures later in the week.


----------

